# Tortoise breeder in Michigan



## gregcalverley0327

I'm looking for a tortoise breeder here in Michigan, specifically looking for a sulcata, younger or hatchling. Feel free to email [email protected] I have a Russian I would like to trade, took him in as a rescue and would like a sulcata to go in with another of mine.


----------



## wellington

You do know that most tortoises like to be living the good life alone. The sulcata is one that really like to live alone. If you put two together, they would need lots and lots of room, sight barriers, separate dishes, huts, they may not get along and most likely won't. You will have to have the room to house them apart.


----------



## Raeanncarr1

I'm in mi look for girl box turtle


----------



## lkwagner

There's a guy in Romeo Michigan and he breeds sulcatas and is always trying to sell them on the Detroit metro Craigslist. Some of his yearlings are pyramided tho


If you pm me I can give you his phone #


Or even better idea, go to the Taylor reptile show every second Saturday of the month so the 13th and they sell a lot of sulcatas. And do trades but idk if you will find someone willing to do your trade. Just don't get them from the cricket guy cause mine had a super bad upper respiratory infection when I got it







I got both of these from the Taylor reptile show one last January (the big one) and one this January (the baby which had a respiratory infection but is healthy and doing well now)


----------

